# $20 dollars sent instantly to anyone can help......



## smw6230 (Aug 25, 2009)

and I'm 100% serious. I posted this problem here (below) and on another forum and so far I've got over 130 views but not a single response. So in the spirit of capitalism I'll pay anyone who can look at this post and tell me what I'm doing wrong and how to fix it. After 20 hours of attempting to use instantcake I don't care about the money anymore I just want to be finished. 

Here is an overview of the situation from my post below complete with pictures:

For the record I've searched here and other Tivo forums and archives and while this problem has been encountered several times before (drives not configured correctly) nobody who resolves the issue posts what they did. 

I'm trying to do an upgrade for a Philips HDR312 w/instantcake and I keep running into a;

/etc/rc.d/rcs:line 43: 157 terminated /cdrom/.livebin/PTVbake
/#

error in screen 3 right after the image is uncompressed.

From my research on various forums this isn't an uncommon error as it seems like my drives aren't hooked up correctly. But after 6 hours of reading the instructions about 20 times, and attempting various methods I have no idea what I could be doing wrong.

I could explain things but I think visual aids may aid others in spotting my error:

Two Ide channels needed for Series 1 upgrade. The one on the left is Secondary IDE, the one on the right is Primary IDE.

FWIW, the one in the upper right is for a floppy that isn't being used.

****://i48.tinypic.com/fvcsd0.jpg

Next we have the jumper for the CDROM - Note its set to slave (as instantcake setup requirements are CDROM configured as Primary Slave.

****://i45.tinypic.com/24ezy4i.jpg

Next we have the target drive (Seagate 320gb) with jumper set per instantcake to Master.

****://i46.tinypic.com/5zglqc.jpg

Thus I have configured my CD Rom as my primary slave and I have it on the (right) Primary IDE channel. My target is on the left and configured as Secondary Master on the secondary IDE channel.

****://i48.tinypic.com/2wh1frp.jpg

Furthermore I have my bios to boot from the CDROM, which it does.

The only thing that I can think of, which instantcake didn't mention, is in the Bios before the 'Boot Options' my system has an option
to configure each Primary and Secondary device.

IIRC, the options are CDROM, User defined, disabled, and something else which escaped me.

For example if I press enter on Primary Master, I will get those four options. I tried changing that to CDROM and it made no difference. 

There are other settings in the advanced bios and I fiddled around with those but so far I keep getting that damn error. 

Also to note, I've switched cables, tried two other computers, reburned the iso and nothing has worked. I can't use my best computer because it only has one IDE channel.

And before you ask, yet I tried to bail on instantcake this morning at 6am. I attempted WinMFS as everyone said it was idiot proof. Well wouldn't you know it my drive (QUantum) is locked, so that meant that I have to use MFSLive to unlock it. I could have handled WinMFS, and I would have preferred that as I would have been able to make a backup of my original HD, but I tried that but I have not a clue as to how to configure it on my computer or its commands. 

So I'm back to my living hell with instantcake.

Like I said I'll send the money via paypal as soon as instantcake completes. I just need some ideas of what it could be. I'll try whatever, but frankly right now I don't know where to go.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Use WinMFS to do it but first to unlock the drive here is the instructions i used directly froom Weaknees website

*Creating DOS Boot Disk to Unlock a Drive*

1) Create a floppy disk that boots into DOS. Click here for links to software that will create a DOS boot disk.

2) Download DiskUtil, unzip the file and copy the diskutil.exe file to your boot floppy.

3) Boot your PC with your locked drive attached.

4) Enter the following command at the DOS prompt:

If your TiVo drive is connected to the primary master IDE bus, enter:
diskutil /PermUnlock 0

If your TiVo drive is connected to the primary slave IDE bus, enter:
diskutil /PermUnlock 1

If your TiVo drive is connected to the secondary master IDE bus, enter:
diskutil /PermUnlock 2

If your TiVo drive is connected to the secondary slave IDE bus, enter:
diskutil /PermUnlock 3

NOTE: This command is case sensitive. (You must use a capital P and a capital U.)

5) Completely power down your PC (do not use CTRL-ALT-DELETE).

6) Now remove your DOS boot disk and restart your PC and confirm that the drive recognizes the proper capacity.

If you don't have a floppy drive tell me and i'll help you make a boot cd to do it.


----------



## smw6230 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks so much, I don't have a floppy. I downloaded and burned MFSLive and that has Diskutil on it but I neither know how to correctly mount it or issue it commands.

I think if I could just figure out how to get the drives unlocked I could probably nail the rest.



Tobashadow said:


> Use WinMFS to do it but first to unlock the drive here is the instructions i used directly froom Weaknees website
> 
> *Creating DOS Boot Disk to Unlock a Drive*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry forgot the link

http://www.weaknees.com/downloads/diskutil.zip


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

smw6230 said:


> Thanks so much, I don't have a floppy. I downloaded and burned MFSLive and that has Diskutil on it but I neither know how to correctly mount it or issue it commands.
> 
> I think if I could just figure out how to get the drives unlocked I could probably nail the rest.


Simplify what you are doing and forget the mfslive and make a boot dos cd and do it in dos using the commands i listed.

Give me a few mins and ill make and upload one for you.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Here you go, it's a iso of a bootable dos cd with the diskutil program on it.

http://rapidshare.com/files/336407980/DOS6.22_diskutil.iso.html

It's only 3mb so just choose free user.

Hook up the locked drive and make note if it is slave or master and on what channel.

Boot the cd

If your TiVo drive is connected to the primary master IDE bus, enter:
diskutil /PermUnlock 0

If your TiVo drive is connected to the primary slave IDE bus, enter:
diskutil /PermUnlock 1

If your TiVo drive is connected to the secondary master IDE bus, enter:
diskutil /PermUnlock 2

If your TiVo drive is connected to the secondary slave IDE bus, enter:
diskutil /PermUnlock 3

NOTE: This command is case sensitive. (You must use a capital P and a capital U.)

Nothing more nothing less!

Then off to WinMFS


----------



## smw6230 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks I'm off to see can I find a blank CD. In all my attempts over the past 2 days I think I ran through about 10. 

Now I need to find a blank one. 

As soon as I do I'll post back.


----------



## smw6230 (Aug 25, 2009)

While I couldn't use your iso, as I ran out of blank disks, I had downloaded mfslive which had diskutil on it. It took about 2 hours but finally I figured out how to apply the command to unlock the Quantum drive.

After that everything went smoothly, I think, as I made a backup image and copied it onto the new drive. 

I figured I was home free after I got the disk unlocked but I have been foiled by the last step in the process. 

To finish everything off I need to make the new drive LBA48 aware to maximize the 320gb. Fortunately one of the disks that I had burned earlier was the LBA48 disk for all Tivo models which includes the 'copykern' function to allow the drive to see all 320gigs.

The problem is when I boot the LBA48 CDROM and use the copykern command, I get a (tpip:error opening /dev/hdd:no such device or address). After reading the board for a couple of hours it seems like CDROM isn't getting mounted. 

Others have obviously encountered the same problem that I have and they've probably stated the solution but as I know nothing about Linux their answers are in a language that I cannot understand.

Be that as it may the log goes by quickly but when the program boots I can make out (off memory) that HDE is my ATA device. I say that because it gives the number of my drive. Also I think 'hdb' is my CDROM because I can see that comes up as my drive in the logs. I can see those two devices in the log.

I've tried mounting it several different ways, mount, mountcd, (mount /dev/hdb /cdrom) and nothing seems to work. The closest I've come is an 'unknown boot page signature: 0xff33' error.

Its weird though because when I try to mount the CD sometimes it says that the device is already mounted but when I execute copykern I can tell by the error code that it still can't access the kernel directory. Part my my difficulty is that the computer that I'm now working on only has one IDE so somehow I've got to get copykern to run off my primary IDE.

Any help that you can offer would be greatly appreciated. 

Hopefully this last step won't take too long and I can watch the Cowboy/Viking game in peace.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

WinMFS would have took care of the maximize problem.

Go back to it and do the copy and choose the option to use all the disk


----------



## smw6230 (Aug 25, 2009)

Tobashadow said:


> WinMFS would have took care of the maximize problem.
> 
> Go back to it and do the copy and choose the option to use all the disk


Are you certain?

I'm working with a Series 1 Tivo. Those don't have native LBA48 support and therefore any drive over 137gb won't be fully recognized.

I did expand the drive when WinMFS offered that option at the end of copying but I didn't think that just expanding the drive modified the lba48 kernel and allowed it to fully operate on drives over 137gb.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Didn't notice it was a Series 1

It will need a kernel patch done, here is a entire thread on it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=198444



> If you are intending to use larger than 137GB drives in a Series1 standalone or Series1 DirecTiVo system, you can simply use the "copykern" utility (provided on the CD) to install an updated kernel featuring LBA48 support. Just type "copykern" and follow the prompted instructions.


----------

